

Women are better investors, and here’s why  - cwan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/women-are-better-investors-and-heres-why-2011-06-14

======
chalst
There was a more data-rich FT analysis piece last year that cited research
showing that female hedge fund managers made a 9% return vs. a 5.82% return
for men.

[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9292d85a-fd5f-11df-b83c-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/9292d85a-fd5f-11df-b83c-00144feab49a.html)

There was also some earlier research linking irrational risk taking to
testosterone, based on a study that showed that women with high testosterone
showed similar patterns of high-risk investing to men.

[http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/b607cb22-9174-11de-879d-00144...](http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/b607cb22-9174-11de-879d-00144feabdc0.html)

------
wladimir
I wish they added 'on average' to these kind of titles. Oh of course, that
would be as sensationalist anymore...

